# Peripheral Neuropathy



## arizona1 (Mar 1, 2010)

How would you code DMII with peripheral neuropathy

Thank you.


----------



## Walker22 (Mar 1, 2010)

250.60 + 337.1


----------



## LTibbetts (Mar 1, 2010)

I agree with Walker on this one


----------



## micobo69 (Mar 2, 2010)

*DM w/ peripheral neuropathy*

the code for peripheral ( or cranial ) neuropathy are 250.6x and 357.2 (polyneuropathy in diabetes), for autonomic neuropathy assign 250.6X and 337.1 (peripheral autonomic neuropathy in disorder classified elsewhere, Coding Clinic first and second quarter 2009. Mileidy Cobo RN,CPC.


----------

